# They grow up so fast



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a gorgeous pup, I wish you many happy and healthy years ahead!.


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

swishywagga said:


> What a gorgeous pup, I wish you many happy and healthy years ahead!.


Thank you!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

In just a few months he's going to be so much bigger!  The growth rate during the first year is incredible. He looks like a peanut though. How much does he weigh? 

Zeus is super cute. No one will complain if you keep adding pics. Just saying.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

It is mind boggling how fast they grow. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

He is such a cutie!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

He's such a cutie!! They do grow up so fast, enjoy!!!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> In just a few months he's going to be so much bigger! <img src="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> The growth rate during the first year is incredible. He looks like a peanut though. How much does he weigh?
> 
> Zeus is super cute. No one will complain if you keep adding pics. Just saying.


Thank you! And yeah people are always telling me he’s going to be huge soon!haha,also when we were at the vet last week I’m pretty sure they said he was about 19-20 pounds(9 or 10 kg)

Here’s some more since I have hundreds haha


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

cwag said:


> It is mind boggling how fast they grow. He sure is a cutie.


I know,thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

JulesAK said:


> He is such a cutie!!


Thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

IrisBramble said:


> He's such a cutie!! They do grow up so fast, enjoy!!!


I will,thank you!


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

God he’s so cute !! Mine is growing so fast it’s bitter sweet. What a doll face ?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Zeus is one handsome young fellow!!! I'm glad you're taking so many pictures...as you already know, he'll be a grown young man faster than you know. Enjoy the puppy days!!!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

TuckersMamma said:


> God he’s so cute !! Mine is growing so fast it’s bitter sweet. What a doll face ?



Thank you!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Zeus is one handsome young fellow!!! I'm glad you're taking so many pictures...as you already know, he'll be a grown young man faster than you know. Enjoy the puppy days!!!


Thank you,and I will!


----------



## ItsKT (Aug 14, 2019)

sophieanne said:


> Zeus is one handsome young fellow!!! I'm glad you're taking so many pictures...as you already know, he'll be a grown young man faster than you know. Enjoy the puppy days!!!


Thank you! and I will!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zeus was such an adorable pup, he's growing into a handsome boy. 
They literally grow before our eyes.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a sweetie! Zeus is so cute!


----------

